# Free Saponifer Magazine



## melstan775 (Apr 19, 2013)

There's a coupon code for the April/May issue of Saponifier. You can enter the coupon code at the checkout. There was some good info in it about quick & dirty photography, product design, and info. To be fair the coupon code is for Soap Queen readers, so I'm going to suggest you go read it to find the coupon code rather just putting it out there. But it's worth it.


----------



## apphorses (Apr 20, 2013)

Bump


----------



## danahuff (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm a subscriber. I find it a valuable resource.


----------



## Badger (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for the code, I was looking at some of the books that were suggested to start a small business.


----------



## Luckyduke24 (Apr 26, 2013)

What's saponifier magazine?  I get from the name that its a soap magazine but I've never heard of it. Granted I just started making soap so I am looking for some more insight.


----------



## danahuff (Apr 27, 2013)

Luckyduke24 said:


> What's saponifier magazine?  I get from the name that its a soap magazine but I've never heard of it. Granted I just started making soap so I am looking for some more insight.



They have a website where you can get an idea: http://saponifier.com/


----------



## pyratewench (May 6, 2013)

I read Ann Marie's Soap Queen blog - but i didn't see a coupon code for the magazine and it's not coming up in search. If it's still available can someone tell me or link to where it's posted? I'd really like to read the magazine


----------



## soapsydaisy (May 7, 2013)

This month's issue seemed to be a little light on soaping info. There is a lot of info. on lotions and moisture though.


----------



## melstan775 (May 7, 2013)

pyratewench said:


> I read Ann Marie's Soap Queen blog - but i didn't see a coupon code for the magazine and it's not coming up in search. If it's still available can someone tell me or link to where it's posted? I'd really like to read the magazine



This was for the march/april issue. I don't know if the coupon code will still work, but you will have to read back a ways to find it.


----------



## Relle (May 7, 2013)

I was looking for April/May as you said in your original post and there wasn't one, so I looked for March/April and it didn't work.

Quote - There's a coupon code for the April/May issue of Saponifier. You can enter the coupon code at the checkout. There was some good info in it about quick & dirty photography, product design, and info. To be fair the coupon code is for Soap Queen readers, so I'm going to suggest you go read it to find the coupon code rather just putting it out there. But it's worth it.


----------



## baylee (Nov 18, 2016)

bumping this post to see if anyone subscribes to this magazine.  It's not free anymore from what I can see.  I am wondering if it's worth $60/year for 6 issues (hard copy)/$30/year online pdf form.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 18, 2016)

Not in my opinion. I find it to be more advertising and m&p than anything useful. But that is my opinion. Sometimes I will purchase a marked down issue, not a current one


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 18, 2016)

I find soaping 101 videos to be really helpful and accurate. 
This forum is a better resource than any magazine. Lots of different opinions but once you decide on a few guidelines for yourself and make a few batches it is easy to weed out the advice that suits you.


----------



## baylee (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks!  I was thinking that's an awful lot of money, and for it, it should be packed with information.  I think I'll skip it an use my money for ingredients.

Plus, there is alot of information here, and I also enjoy watch the soaping 101 videos.

Thank you again!


----------

